# PGX fiber?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone have information or experience (good or bad) with taking PGX tablets to encourage weight loss and a 'full feeling' to avoid eating as much?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

No, but I have used salads with every meal (including breakfast) to give me that full feeling. I was a bit more comfortable during the day!

Sometimes the salad was a salad, and sometimes it was simply a sliced raw bell pepper. It did not change the fact that I could have eaten more food but it did make me more comfortable during the rest of the day!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I haven't but looking at it, not sure how it's related to much dietary fiber, since a dose only has 1 gram of soluble. People need 25-30 grams per day.

It seems to get high reviews, though.

FWIW I take citricell orange fiber supplement. If I take it before a meal, I do seem to eat less.

Try the PGX and let us know.


----------

